# 2006 cheyenne bathroom sink



## Raybro55 (May 2, 2018)

Hi all
any ideas where i can get one as ours is a little tired


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask the nice man at Autotrail where they got the original from might be worth a try. One thing for sure, AT didn’t make it themselves but bought it in, you just need to know from who.

Andy


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi try these http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp?function=search

Peter


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

hi the plastics in the shower/sink on autotrails were provided by thompson plastics but they wont deal with the public only dealers


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The bathroom sink in my 2005 Tracker started to look a little tired, so I gave it a few coats of Mer Ultimate Car Polish and it came up looking like new.

I was so pleased with the result that I did the same thing with the Tracker kitchen sink and that came back looking like new too. 

.


----------

